# When Your Boyfriend Asks You to Strip For Him



## ConnieLynn (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm a spoken word poetry addict. Ran across this tonight, and it's powerful.

NICOLE HOMER:"When Your Boyfriend Asks You to Strip For Him"


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 20, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> I'm a spoken word poetry addict. Ran across this tonight, and it's powerful.
> 
> NICOLE HOMER:"When Your Boyfriend Asks You to Strip For Him"



I love spoken word so much. 

This one is amazing! Thank you for posting!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 21, 2013)

I really thought it nailed a common fat girl / FA situation.


----------

